# Samsung Galaxy R or the LG Optimus 2x



## sidaster (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm Confused between the two. 

The Galaxy R has more RAM, Battery, A better UI and comes Stock with GB.

The Optimus 2X has a better Camera and Video Recorder and HDMI. Also, it has a huge following in the custom ROM Scene.

So, which one should I go for? I'm getting them both for Rs 19,990/- and I need your opinions.

Also, is there a possibility of CM on the R or an ICS update? Also, which is the better performer of the two?


----------



## umeshtangnu (Dec 15, 2011)

where r u getting Galaxy R at 19990 from??


----------



## sidaster (Dec 16, 2011)

New Samsung Galaxy R i9103,Dual core 1Ghz,5MP with flash,8gb internal, 2.3 Andro | eBay


----------



## ujjwal321 (Dec 16, 2011)

get galaxy R


----------



## ofabhishek (Dec 16, 2011)

me too was in same confusion...

Ordered Galaxy R yesterday.....


----------



## sidaster (Dec 16, 2011)

Just ordered the GALAXY R myself. 
Super excited about it. 
@ofabhishek: Any reviews?


----------



## OnToSetFire (Dec 17, 2011)

did they charge u with VAT and Octoroi...how much did it finally cost...
....any other updates (reviews)?


----------



## ofabhishek (Dec 17, 2011)

sidaster said:


> Just ordered the GALAXY R myself.
> Super excited about it.
> @ofabhishek: Any reviews?



my SGR is yet to arrive... i'll get it till tuesday... so no personal review


----------



## umeshtangnu (Dec 22, 2011)

ofabhishek said:


> my SGR is yet to arrive... i'll get it till tuesday... so no personal review


have u received it ??


----------



## ofabhishek (Dec 22, 2011)

umeshtangnu said:


> have u received it ??



yup... received on Tuesday

one word... its absolutely fantastic... tasting everything it has to offer


----------



## great_manish (Dec 22, 2011)

ofabhishek said:


> yup... received on Tuesday
> 
> one word... its absolutely fantastic... tasting everything it has to offer





from where did u buy it ?


----------



## rajeevk (Dec 22, 2011)

Benefits of Samsung Galaxy R over LG Optimus 2x.
Samsung I9103 Galaxy R vs. LG Optimus 2X - GSMArena.com


----------



## umeshtangnu (Dec 22, 2011)

ofabhishek said:


> yup... received on Tuesday
> 
> one word... its absolutely fantastic... tasting everything it has to offer


a review will be great if u can manage

ordered one from Lets buy


----------



## ofabhishek (Dec 23, 2011)

great_manish said:


> from where did u buy it ?



eBay... @19990



umeshtangnu said:


> a review will be great if u can manage
> 
> ordered one from Lets buy



soon.... i'm preparing for tht

& Congrats for ur purchase


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 30, 2011)

Galaxy R


----------



## siddhipatel (Dec 31, 2011)

Of course You should go fo Samsung Galaxy R as it is the latest smartphone by Samsung having great list of features. Moreover the look and feel of this phone is attractive.


----------

